# Can someone give me some guidance?



## sky4angels (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm feeling so lost and at the end of my rope. I've been having symptoms that have been bothering me for over a year now and have been getting worse. I have horrible fatigue all through the day. I get muscle aches, my body gets cold at random times. I have trouble sleeping, even though I'm so fatigued. I'm depressed, have gained 20+ pounds (without changing my diet). I'm also very irritable. When I first told my gp about these symptoms she told me I was depressed and put me on an antidepressant. I took it and it didn't help at all, just totally numbed me emotionally so I stopped taking it. I went to see my gp again earlier this month and told her I was still having symptoms. She took some more blood work. Here are the results from this year and last year:

2012
TSH 2.923 (range .465-4.68)
T4free .81 (range .62-1.94)

2013
TSH 4.58 (range .465-4.68)
T4free 1.09 (range .62-1.94)

Thoughts on my results?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mid range of FT-4 is 1.28, you are hypo based on your FT-4.

Most people feel best at a TSH of 1.

You should be on a levothyroxine replacement - your symptoms and your labs would support a diagnosis of under-active thyroid.

Ask your doctor for 25mcg of levothyroxine and re-test in 6 weeks. If you do not feel better and are not in at least 1/2 to 3/4 range you should ask for your levothyroxine to be increased.

Other testing that should be considered at your 6 week re-test are Ferritin and Vit D which also contribute to fatigue.


----------



## sky4angels (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to see my ENT doc on Monday as a follow up to a recent sinus infection. Should I mention to him my lab results, sympotoms and concerns? Can an ENT diagnose and treat a thyroid condition?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sky4angels said:


> I'm going to see my ENT doc on Monday as a follow up to a recent sinus infection. Should I mention to him my lab results, sympotoms and concerns? Can an ENT diagnose and treat a thyroid condition?


Yes; it never hurts to mention "stuff!" You are hypothyroid and definitely are a candidate for thyroxine replacement.

You may have to go doctor shopping. You should not be left hanging like this. It will only get worse, not better.

An ultra-sound of the thyroid would be in order as well.


----------



## sky4angels (Jun 24, 2013)

Well the ENT doc wasn't much help today. I explained to him my symptoms and showed him my recent lab results. He said I "could" be hypothyroid but according to my results it's just not definitive. Said I should have my primary doc do more blood work in a few months. Ugh!! What do I do now?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ask your doctor for a trial dose of Synthroid...25 micrograms as a starting point...then keep an eye on your symptoms and note whether they improve.


----------



## sky4angels (Jun 24, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Ask your doctor for a trial dose of Synthroid...25 micrograms as a starting point...then keep an eye on your symptoms and note whether they improve.


Doc won't put me on anything. I'm currently doctor "shopping" to find someone who will listen to me and help.

In the meantime, should I have some lab work done on my own? Should I have my antibodies tested?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

If you can find a good endo, that would be great. I personally had to go to a naturopath because all the other idiot doctors before her were,,,well,,,idiots. She did all the testing to find I had hashi's and now I am on medication and feel so much better. Yes - you should have your antibodies tested - absolutely and an ultrasound like Andros mentioned, though sometimes getting a doctor to order one is a pain. Though my Naturopath ordered one for me. DON'T LET THEM GIVE YOU ANTIDEPPRESANTS! I swear they all have stock in them and that is their "go-to" pill of choice.


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Find an endo for sure.. It WILL get better. Find a good endo! Prayers!


----------



## sky4angels (Jun 24, 2013)

Quick update. After much research and calling several docs I was finally able to find one who takes a more holistic approach. Had my appointment yesterday and she went over my lab results from my previous doc and confirmed its my thyroid. She took more blood from me for a full thyroid panel and wants me to start thinking about whether or not I want to take Synthroid, Tirosent or Armour. All of this without even asking! She definitely knew what she was talking about and really took the time to explain everything to me. Now we are just waiting for the lab results to come back in to know for sure. I'll post my results as soon as I get them.
Thank you so much to everyone while responded to this thread and for being so helpful!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sky4angels said:


> I'm feeling so lost and at the end of my rope. I've been having symptoms that have been bothering me for over a year now and have been getting worse. I have horrible fatigue all through the day. I get muscle aches, my body gets cold at random times. I have trouble sleeping, even though I'm so fatigued. I'm depressed, have gained 20+ pounds (without changing my diet). I'm also very irritable. When I first told my gp about these symptoms she told me I was depressed and put me on an antidepressant. I took it and it didn't help at all, just totally numbed me emotionally so I stopped taking it. I went to see my gp again earlier this month and told her I was still having symptoms. She took some more blood work. Here are the results from this year and last year:
> 
> 2012
> TSH 2.923 (range .465-4.68)
> ...


Wow! You sure look like you could use some thyroxine replacement! I think you are hypothyroid.

Your doctor should do your FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

And some antibodies' tests as well.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0; some other countries such as Canada say 2.0 as the top of the range. Most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less.

See if your GP will do further testing. If not, it is time for doctor shopping.


----------

